# Small computer speakers for my office



## shovenose (May 12, 2014)

Currently I have Bose Companion 2 Series II but these I have to put sideways to put underneath my tripe monitors and these will stay at home.

I'm looking for some not entirely horrible, inexpensive computer speakers that can fit in the space under my triple monitor setup without having to be put sideways.
I wouldn't be listening very loud but I'm a bit spoiled and cheap speakers bother me so the speakers need to be not absolutely horrible.

I've heard these in real life and they are very lacking in bass. I'll buy them if there are no other better options:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0025VKUPW/?tag=tec06d-20

I'm leaning towards these ones... but again they are USB powered which means it can only use 5W - I'd rather it run off a wall wart:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003XE3X8Q/?tag=tec06d-20

Or I could use my spare Lepai amplifier for something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000MCGF1O/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C2P61FO/?tag=tec06d-20



Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
-Michael


----------



## Sasqui (May 12, 2014)

Here's another suggestion, good reviews:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EZ9XKCM/?tag=tec06d-20

Perhaps you can stop at a B&M store and listen to a few different ones.


----------



## shovenose (May 12, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Here's another suggestion, good reviews:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EZ9XKCM/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> Perhaps you can stop at a B&M store and listen to a few different ones.



Hi,
Thanks for the suggestion. However, they are more than 3.9" high. They will not fit under my monitors.


----------



## Sasqui (May 12, 2014)

shovenose said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the suggestion. However, they are more than 3.9" high. They will not fit under my monitors.



Rest them on their sides?  How much space do you have?


----------



## shovenose (May 12, 2014)

Sasqui said:


> Rest them on their sides?  How much space do you have?


i don't want to put them sideways its what i do now and it doesn't look professional. i have plenty of width just 3.9" height under my monitors.


----------



## Sasqui (May 12, 2014)

shovenose said:


> i don't want to put them sideways its what i do now and it doesn't look professional. i have plenty of width just 3.9" height under my monitors.



Fair enough.  My speakers at work are sitting right behind my monitor, certainly not perfect but it's ok.


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2014)

I got one of these as a gift and it sounds quite good, the bass is very good along with the rest of the sound: http://www.bose.com/controller?url=...s/bluetooth_speakers/soundlink_mini/index.jsp

Rather pricey though.

*It does have an input jack too.


----------



## shovenose (May 13, 2014)

erocker said:


> I got one of these as a gift and it sounds quite good, the bass is very good along with the rest of the sound: http://www.bose.com/controller?url=...s/bluetooth_speakers/soundlink_mini/index.jsp
> 
> Rather pricey though.
> 
> *It does have an input jack too.


A bit more than I wanted to spend, and it would not work as it would have to go in the middle on top of the monitor stand.

I am beginning to think I should just buy a pair of those cheap Pyle speakers I linked to above and hook them up to my spare Lepai amp and use that.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 20, 2014)

none of these speakers probably have a good off-axis response which means if you don't place them at ear level you may not hear certain frequencies. all these speakers use small full range drivers and the cabinets have very low volume so don't expect any fidelity or bass. you get what you pay for..


----------



## arskatb (May 20, 2014)

JBL Pebbles
Logitech z120
Logitech z205

Im not sure how much space u have and how much u want to spent for speakers etc sound quality etcetc


----------



## BumbleBee (May 20, 2014)

the only solutions to a 3-way monitor setup are to invest in headphones, change desks or look into these LG monitors.










http://www.lg.com/uk/ultrawide-monitors


----------



## Vario (May 21, 2014)

I run a Pyle 2x15w mini amplifier with two Cambridge Soundwork speakers I took from a 4.1 system from the early 2000s.  It sounds really good for a computer speaker.
Here is the amp: http://www.pyleaudio.com/sku/PCA1/Mini-2X15-W-Stereo-Power-Amplifier

I took these speakers:






I have the rest of the set but its a hassle to use a 4.1 with all the wiring etc.

The Pyle 2x15 watt sounds way better anyway.

I have a good idea of what a real system sounds like as I have a bunch of full size infiniti rs and technics speakers and a 2x700 watt rack amplifier that drive them, these little cambridges fit under my 2x24" monitor set up as well as the amplifier.

I think you could assemble this setup (2x cambridge and a pyle mini amp) for as little as $40.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 21, 2014)

Vario said:


> I run a Pyle 2x15w mini amplifier with two Cambridge Soundwork speakers I took from a 4.1 system from the early 2000s.  It sounds really good for a computer speaker.
> Here is the amp: http://www.pyleaudio.com/sku/PCA1/Mini-2X15-W-Stereo-Power-Amplifier
> 
> I took these speakers:
> ...




oh man i used to have two of those satellites and a similiar powered sub from cambridge soundworks. they sounded incredible. i am still running with a set of ensemble IIs hooked up to an old amp connect to my PC. sounds better than ever.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAMBRIDGE-S...66?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item20d11f735e


----------

